# Removing Turbo



## macca (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a 1.4 turbo cruze and the Turbo hail failed. It is past warranty so I want to take it out so a mate (mechanic) can inspect and will go from there. I have seen a post here on someone who has removed theirs but I can not find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

macca said:


> I have a 1.4 turbo cruze and the Turbo hail failed. It is past warranty so I want to take it out so a mate (mechanic) can inspect and will go from there. I have seen a post here on someone who has removed theirs but I can not find it. Can anyone help?


Remove Vband and remove.. But it's easier just to remove the complete unit with manifold


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ agreed!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Which size bolts are holding IT in place ?
How do we release the vband ?
should I take the inlet and outlet air tubes off ?
In what order do ya remove the components ? 

I think I'll look at the Book . any one got one ?


----------



## macca (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok. I have everything disconnected however it feels like its getting caught. I have the manifold undone, however 2 of the studs remained in the block yet I don't thing that is the cause. 
It feels like its getting caught between the cat converter and the exhaust side. I have removed the band and can get the 2 sides to part but they seem internally connected.
Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you disconnect the oil and coolant feed and return lines? And most of the time you want the studs to stay in the head. If they come out when you try removing the nut they will need to be re installed after the mani is removed without the nut. Otherwise you could cause damage to the head while installing the mani.


----------

